# Planer Pals



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

To get the most out of my Grizzly G0454 20" planer, I thought that it might be easier and faster when I change the blades if I buy some Planer Pals and use them instead of the OEM tool.

I followed the instructions to the letter for setting them up, by placing each Planer Pal in the EXACT same spot and tightening the set screws.

When I was done, I changed the blades only to find out that they were as much as .010 out of alignment with each other, so naturally I assumed that it was human error and readjusted the Planer Pals.

After taking way more time than I really needed to, I aligned just one of the blades and again one end was .070 out of alignment.

I got onto YouTube and watched a video on how the Grizzly Techs aligned their planers and decided to try it that way with the OEM alignment tool and the springs that go under the blades.

5 minutes after I started the first blade I had it in and snug, a check with the rotacator revealed that there was a .001 difference from one end of the blade to the other, so I finished with the other 3 blades and there is no more than .003 difference in all of the blades.

I have not given up hope on the Planer Pals yet, I really dont want to admit that I wasted over $100 for something that is a little more than a gimmick.

I am going to buy some feeler gauges and align them that way and check the blades one more time, if they are within tolerances, I will keep them if not I think that I just have the most expensive beer fridge magnets ever.


----------

